# Drinking water and milk after embryo transfer?



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hello.
I had 1 embryo transferred yesterday. I'm having gestone and clexane injections.
I just wondered if I'm suppose to be drinking water and milk like with a stimulated Ivf as nobody has mentioned it...ad I've just noticed it says on my instructions drink 2 litres.
No wonder I feel so heavy and tired if so!!
Thank you.
Obviously I'd rather not have to as it's such a faff


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think that milk is supposed to help egg quality, so as you have had a FET I don't think it will be a problem to not drink it.  I don't think that water helps implantation or anything.  My clinic just said to keep yourself hydrated, as I think the drugs can dehydrate you.

I am probably totally wrong, but there you go!

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls,

yes staceysm i think your right sweeti, 

milk is for proitien and best 4 stimming and juice eggs, although i would drink while on 2ww because its good for you and when your preg they say to drink 1 pint of milk a day,

water is good when taking the drugs, it stops you getting slugish and headaches, although 2 lts is alot really, but if you also have other drinks like the milk, juice of hot drinks, that can be part o the 2lts fluid, 

good luck and


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Thanks ladies
I had a snooze earlier and woke up really groggy but as soon as I drank water was fine!Silly me.
The milk-ugh.Guess I'll have a large hot choc tonight..or maybe less of the choc 
Not thinking of feeling anything-had a failed icsi recently which really made me realise it's a lottery game so 1 frozen is far less chance.So sad that some of us have to go down this route hey.
Good luck with all.
X


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

awh sweeti get that water down you, and loving the milk idea, yummy hot....

look you jst never no, FET is just as good chance as any cycle, and a em is a em, i no ladys that have had 2dt and got BFP and yet i no ladys that have had blastsx2 et and got BFN   so its all down to roll of the dice, keep thinking positive, and signs are poo any how, i had 2 full cycles and my first was BFN and 2nd BFP and do you no what i didnt have any signs, infact i would of said my first was more,     for you,


----------

